# J.n Silver Pocket Watch



## Kangaroo (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently inherited a silver pocketwatch, the inside of the back case is hallmarked, as is the inside of the mechanism cover. It needs a key with a square, hollow middle in order to wind it up, and it is enscribed with J.N on the inside of the back, and the mechanism cover, as well as the ring on the top for a chain; I am assuming that J.N refers to the person/company who made the watch, however I have had no success in finding any information about them. I was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me as to who/what J.N refers to, and a bit of info regarding that. I can post pictures if this would help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*"... I can post pictures if this would help?"*

*D'ya think??*

Welcome if you are for real and not just a 1sy looking for a quick fix.


----------



## Kangaroo (May 19, 2012)

Hello Mechanical Alarm,

thank you for taking the time to reply... but the sarcasm was unnecessary. here are some pictures, im not sure if you need anything specific so just say if you do. any info regarding date, maker, anything really is appreciated.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I haven't had time read all of this ( http://sfcwebserve.com/HistoryWeb/Docs/Lant_Street_1851.pdf ) result of a Google for "Bone Southwark), but it is interesting in its own right.

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A clear shot of the movement and close ups of the various markings on the case should help to estimate the age of the watch - key wound and set probably puts it mid/later part of nineteenth century.

That the case is inscribed "Examined by S. Bone of Southwark Bridge" points to a watch/clock maker buying in movements and cases and marrying them up to suit the customer's needs or budget.

Southwark doesn't seem to have been one of the 'better' parts of town, but the site I was looking at (see post above) does list two watch/clock makers in the nineteenth century.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

This site - http://www.clockrepairrochdale.com/Clock-Makers-Names-Index-B(2264546).htm - lists 'Bone, Samuel of London' and offers a search service for about Â£6.00.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

It marked for the London Assay Office and its 925 sterling rather than 800 continental if that helps.


----------

